# New here, would like some advice



## frankf10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I currently drive a Lexus IS250 2006. I've decided to sell it later this year. It has 56,000 miles, so I feel I could get so much more out of it, but I figure the as time goes, it will get very expensive to bring to body shops. 

I'm looking for something higher, right now I'm between the Rogue and the toyota RAV 4 sport. I want something that is appealing to look at and solid in terms of safety. I eventually plan to test drive both. Are there any reocurring issues with the Rogue? So far all i've read is they are both safe, nissan may have the edge in interior.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

rogue? appealing to look at? 

IMO the rogue is plain and bland, like the versa.


----------

